# frescobaldi lilypond sans UTF-8 (abandonné)

## c4-53

Bonjour

J'ai installé frescobaldi, un éditeur de partition musicale qui utilise lilypond. Ça fonctionne normalement jusqu'à la compilation.

```
Démarrage lilypond 2.19.80 [capricho-arabe.ly]...

Traitement de « /home/bertrand/projets_lilypond/capricho-arabe.ly »

Analyse...

Interprétation en cours de la musique...[8][16][24][32][40][48][56][64][72]

Pré-traitement des éléments graphiques...

Interprétation en cours de la musique...

Sortie MIDI vers « capricho-arabe.midi »...

erreur de programmation : Going back in MIDI time.

poursuite ; croisons les doigts.

Détermination du nombre optimal de pages...

Répartition de la musique sur 3 à 4 pages...

Dessin des systèmes...

Avertissement : compression du débordement de page de 1.2 espace de portée

Avertissement : la page 2 a été comprimée

Avertissement : compression du débordement de page de 1.2 espace de portée

Avertissement : la page 3 a été comprimée

Sortie mise en page vers « /tmp/lilypond-EyZN89 »...

Conversion ?? ????capricho-arabe.pdf????...

Suppression de ????/tmp/lilypond-EyZN89????...

Compilation men??e ?? son terme, avec succ??s.

Terminé avec succès en 14.6".
```

Qu'il y ai des des "?"  à Conversion, Suppression et Compilation men??e, ça ne me dérange pas trop, mais c'est sur la partition qu'il y a aussi des points d'interrogation à chaque caractères accentués.

Ma locale système est bien en UTF-8 

```
~ $ eselect locale show

LANG variable in profile:

  fr_FR.utf8

```

J'ai contrôlé mon /etc/locale.gen, il y a bien "fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8" et non "fr_FR.utf8"

A moins que ce soit mon "Mate" qui soit en latin ou autre, mais je n'ai rien vu.

Si quelqu'un à une idée...

Bonne journée

----------

## c4-53

J'ai bricolé pas mal de trucs, au début en partant surtout de la doc frescobaldi/lilypond, je pensais avoir trouvé la solution avec pango (c'est quoi tous ces pango). Maintenant je cherche plus du coté gentoo, en m’apercevant que je n'avais  pas ou plus accès à "encodage du texte" dans firefox.

En m'aidant du https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization/Guide j'ai contrôlé ma config et modifié ".bashrc" et ".profile" mais rien de bien concluent pour l'instant.

un truc me chiffonne un brin, en root    *Quote:*   

> # locale
> 
> LANG=fr_FR.utf8
> 
> LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.utf8"
> ...

 

En utilisateur normale

 *Quote:*   

> $ locale
> 
> LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8
> 
> LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"
> ...

 

pourquoi root est en "fr_FR.utf8" et l'utilisateur est en "fr_FR.UTF-8"

----------

## c4-53

J'ai trouvé le pourquoi du comment pour les

```
# locale

LANG=fr_FR.utf8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ALL= 
```

en root et les 

```

$ locale

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL= 
```

 en user.

La réponse était bien sur cette page du wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization/Guide, mon fichier "/etc/env.d/02locale"  donnait un truc du genre

```
# Configuration file for eselect

# This file has been automatically generated.

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

```

Modifié en 

```
# Configuration file for eselect

# This file has been automatically generated.

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

Ça ne résout pas le problème sous frescobaldi pour autant, le fichier testé est bon, il fonctionne sous debian 10.

----------

